# Marks Bait



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just saw on the Face Space that Mark is selling the joint.

Hopefully whoever buys it keeps the place rolling. 

Imma buy it

Discuss....


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I just saw that abit ago. I honestly stop in there atleast once a week. I love the old school feel with place. Hope it stays a bait shop for sure. 

Don.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah I stopped by today and got some mini foos and bait. I heard west branch bait sold and has a new owner now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Mark is the best!
Hope he gets an opportunity to fish more.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Absolutely the best baitshop in the area, he always went out of his way to fully stock whatever you where fishing for. Best selection around for ICE GEAR, sure hope it doesn't go downhill.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. I'm a regular & it's my go to place. He ran a great shop. I use to go to the old place up the road & farther back when he had it out of his garage. I pray it stays the same hopefully with new owners.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

kit carson said:


> Absolutely the best baitshop in the area, he always went out of his way to fully stock whatever you where fishing for. Best selection around for ICE GEAR, sure hope it doesn't go downhill.
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


TIMES TWO! If you fished, OGF member(or both!), Mark was your good friend. Always had what you needed, or would get It. Best wishes to Mark in the future! I, for one, will miss him at his shop!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

only been there a few times,long drive from louisville. but was always a very nice job. good luck to you.


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

Maybe a few people will go in together, buy it, and keep it running as is?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Guys better stock up on their favorite gear before he sells the shop. Help him deplete his inventory and send him out with a bang.


----------



## JiggingJacks (May 4, 2017)

Bought my vexilar from marks a few years ago, still going great. Awesome place, definitely stopping by soon. Hopefully it ends up in good hands.


----------



## sala0288 (Oct 26, 2009)

I stop regularly during my lunch at Marks - mainly to buy lures and such I don't need. But man I love that place. Fingers crossed it doesn't change.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

What a great shop. Since it will be raining, I will take a ride tomorrow to buy some more stuff I don't need. Hope he can find a buyer and not have to close.


----------



## sala0288 (Oct 26, 2009)

Anyone know how much it’s going for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foatsboat (Oct 27, 2011)

What a bummer. I bought so much gear from him in the old days I think I helped finance his current shop. Still buy something every time I enter his great store. I’d best get there soon and stock up on whatever. I don’t shop big box stores or buy online. Sure do hope someone purchases store to keep it in operation. Now maybe we can fish together again once in awhile. Good luck to Mark and Mary👍


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

JiggingJacks said:


> Bought my vexilar from marks a few years ago, still going great. Awesome place, definitely stopping by soon. Hopefully it ends up in good hands.


 Same here...got a Vex for my son from Mark.

I was going to call this week to see if he had any shanties out yet...my son has out-grown his 1-man flip and needs something bigger for this season...wants to see them instead of buying one based on specs on a computer screen.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Well dang....been going there since he ran it out of his garage...hope the new owner keeps it the same...don't see how you could improve it much.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mark has devoted the last 15-20 years towards meeting the retail needs of us fisherman and listening to our stories & yarns. It has been at the expense of his own fishing goals.


Now it's time for him to get back to fishing too.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Best place for all your ice fishing and panfish pin mins. Plus all the other goodies. I’ll be back on Thursday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Lil' Rob said:


> Same here...got a Vex for my son from Mark.
> 
> I was going to call this week to see if he had any shanties out yet...my son has out-grown his 1-man flip and needs something bigger for this season...wants to see them instead of buying one based on specs on a computer screen.


Otter shanties will be in the 2nd week of November.............Mark


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Bought a rod there yesterday! Something to be said for being able to see and physically hold the rods and tackle you might be interested in buying. Good luck Mark and tight lines!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Good luck to Mark and hope he gets to enjoy his extra time now, like stated-hope the new buyer keeps the inventory that Mark had?


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Might have to see about getting out there sometime soon. Could use some more ice anchors. Only got 4 with my Clam Bigfoot XL, could use another 2-4 for the guy lines and I should get some for my Clam Fishtrap X. Only had one problem on the ice with the Fishtrap with some strong wind and very slick ice.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bassmastermjb said:


> Otter shanties will be in the 2nd week of November.............Mark


Hi Mark-I can only ”imagine“ reasons why you’re selling(75% are “cons”!) Not to be nosy, but could you bring us up to date(general terms, not personal)! Lots of member customers are curiously following this thread. Surely hope not health issues which many of US! are experiencing currently! In any case, best wishes to you and yours in the Future old friend!-cj.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Found Joe's Flies there which was a good surprise.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Those Joe's flies spinners are awesome. He had the little ones size 8 or 10 ? 

I told him about the the 1/4 oz one's and that they were casting further and catching about everything...atleast for me lol. A couple weeks later he had some 1/4 oz on shelf 😉


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Mark has always had anything I was looking for, and at a fair price! Gulp “minnow heads” for one thing! Great to not have to order on internet and wait for delivery!


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Mark has been damn good to all of us, mention a new lure you like and there's a really good chance on your next stop he has it out on display. I'm like alot of you I like to physically see what I am buying. He always keeps a well stocked baitshop, and his live bait is always lively and healthy. Everyone make sure to stop and give him some well wishes, happy for him but at the same time wish he would hold on to the place. Being so close to his shop I have pretty spoiled going to miss him and Judy also!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I remember going to his house to get bait back in the day. Actually still have a combo I bought back then and still slam crappie with it. I know his health has gone south the last few years I'm sure it has a lot to do with it


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

10/02/22

I stopped @ Mark's tonight on way out to westbranch for some bait and a few lures I didn't need lol. Judy and Kevin/girlfriend running the place tonight (Awesome folks) Honestly when I made the right hand turn and started my 2nd half of my adventure to westbranch...44 North/South and that section...tears n smiles. I honestly hope the shop stays as is. I hope someone...with a (mind) happens to read this OGF post/forum.

...history for sure and everyone has a message/memory...story to tell about Mark's bait n tackle. (talk fishing/outdoors) Marks is the place to do it! He got a kitchen and a front porch...hmmmmm goodtimes and some cookout type fish fry things might need to happen?

...I'm just a TEAMAN71...and I like homemade chili/pulled pork...fish fry type stuff.

...think about OGF.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> 10/02/22
> 
> I stopped @ Mark's tonight on way out to westbranch for some bait and a few lures I didn't need lol. Judy and Kevin/girlfriend running the place tonight (Awesome folks) Honestly when I made the right hand turn and started my 2nd half of my adventure to westbranch...44 North/South and that section...tears n smiles. I honestly hope the shop stays as is. I hope someone...with a (mind) happens to read this OGF post/forum.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> 10/02/22
> 
> I stopped @ Mark's tonight on way out to westbranch for some bait and a few lures I didn't need lol. Judy and Kevin/girlfriend running the place tonight (Awesome folks) Honestly when I made the right hand turn and started my 2nd half of my adventure to westbranch...44 North/South and that section...tears n smiles. I honestly hope the shop stays as is. I hope someone...with a (mind) happens to read this OGF post/forum.
> 
> ...


Go for it! Your in that area it should be your dream job


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Tough business Jim from one stop would shoot the s with me all the time he said all the time how terrible it was owning a bait shop. Why do you think they a dropping like flies.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

set-the-drag said:


> Tough business Jim from one stop would shoot the s with me all the time he said all the time how terrible it was owning a bait shop. Why do you think they a dropping like flies.


Very Tuff... Money goes out by the barrel full and comes in by the spoon full.


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

I would imahine competing against virtual online outfits in a brick and mortar store is TOUGH. 

How many $6 lures do you need to sell just to break even monthly? Let alone make a profit.

A very successful shop down here pivotted a few years back. They had loads of lures, rods, gear. But so did many other outfits. So they supply baitfish to many of the local baitshops in their fish trucks. Money there. Then they started selling kayaks and all things fishing kayak related and they've become the go to center for yak fishing. Larger profit margin in yaks versus lures. But the yak buyers end up buying more gear from them. Repeat.


----------

